# hens pooping where they shouldnt



## chickluver (Jul 19, 2017)

I have 3 5 month old brahmas that keep pooping on top of the nesting beds at night. Any ideas how to stop this? We were thinking make a slanted top on the boxes? Maybe? Thanks guys.


----------



## secuono (Jul 19, 2017)

Have to block it off. They'll poop on anything.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 19, 2017)

Do they have a roost to climb on?


----------



## Shelly_palmer (Aug 10, 2017)

This is the only problem with my chickens... They poop everywhere...


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 10, 2017)

A board at a steep incline prevents them from getting above the boxes.


----------



## Shelly_palmer (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey, that is great... Let me try it and I will let you know.


----------



## Dawnclucks22 (Jan 24, 2018)

Unfortunately thing is is that chickens aren't like humans and they don't know where they "shouldn't" poop. You'll have to block it off.


----------

